# cycle



## cichlidfiend (Jan 28, 2011)

hi im trying to cycle my tank with fish..but im having cloudy water issues and i have read hours on end about why this is happening i need help i look at the front of my tank and its a little cloudy but pretty clear for the most part..but then i look through the side and its cloudy like a whitish..when i turn my lights off and look through the side it looks like a light green but i cant really tell for sure...

37 gallon tall tank
40 - 60 gallon filter
6 inch elite bubble bar
elite 200 watt heater

4 african cichlids 
1 tiger oscar

my ph is fine but right now i cant affor to buy the nitrate test kit please help


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

When did you set the tank up?
When did you add the fish?

It is nearly impossible to monitor your tanks progress with out a liquid test kit.

The cloudiness could be a bacteria bloom (whitish) or algae (Green). If it is white it is a good sign that your cycling is starting.

You need to monitor your Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates closely while cycling with fish. The best way to do this is with a liquid test kit. Most here use the API Freshwater Master Kit.

The link below has info on the nitrogen cycle:

The Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle

Other problems I see are:

Your Oscar needs at least a 75 gallon tank. 

You should not mix African Cichlids with an Oscar.

A 37 gallon tall tank is not suitable for some species of African Cichlids.


----------



## cichlidfiend (Jan 28, 2011)

well i plan on getting a bigger tank..my oscar is only about 4 inches if that...and i have a yellow lab and three kenyi..its been set up since a week after christmas and i added the fish about a week or too later..my oscar was first then 2 weeks later my cichlids 1 at a time the yellow lab being the newest addition.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cloudy water is usually due to a bacteria growth. Stop feeding for a few days and it should disapeare. It's not a good idea to cycle with Chiclids, they produce too much waste. Danios and Tetras are much better. The water requirements for Africand Chiclids (hard and high ph) are much different than those from South America (soft and acid).


----------

